# Just solo of Hotel California



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I always wanted to learn this solo, so i found a backing track and went at it hard... I used my 82 LP Custom..



__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Frick-johnson-507222847%2Fhotel-calfornia-solo


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2016)

The clip doesn't show for me.
Can you provide a link?


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

laristotle said:


> The clip doesn't show for me.
> Can you provide a link?





__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Frick-johnson-507222847%2Fhotel-calfornia-solo


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2016)

What I mean is that the 'embedded' link doesn't work.
This is what I'd like to see, please.
https://soundcloud.com/(Rick31797/blah,blah,woof,woof)


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Works fine here Larry.

Great job Rick!


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

Works fine for me, too. Nice work!


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2016)

It must be my end then.
Since the ownership change, I can't get this.
And the site's still not secure for me.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

I'm with Larry. Can't see the link.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Have you guys tried different browsers just for fun?



laristotle said:


> It must be my end then.
> Since the ownership change, I can't get this.
> And the site's still not secure for me.





Jamdog said:


> I'm with Larry. Can't see the link.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

davetcan said:


> Have you guys tried different browsers just for fun?


Nah. Not for fun. When we try browsers, it's serious. 

I'm generally on Tapatalk when I visit the forums, we used to not have these "unsupported videos".

Works in browsers.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2016)

davetcan said:


> Have you guys tried different browsers just for fun?


I have.
IE and chrome.
Same problem.

Anyhoo .. I would still like to listen to this.
What's your account name so that I can find it on soundcloud?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

laristotle said:


> I have.
> IE and chrome.
> Same problem.
> 
> ...


Did you try hitting the icon which is a link to open on soundcloud?


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Frick-johnson-507222847%2Fhotel-calfornia-solo


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2016)

I was going to show a pic of what I see/don't see, but, now, 
I don't even have the 'upload a file' button to do so.
WTF!?


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Worked fine for me (Chrome).

Nice job on the playing, that was about as close as "damn it" is to cussing!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

laristotle said:


> I was going to show a pic of what I see/don't see, but, now,
> I don't even have the 'upload a file' button to do so.
> WTF!?


I don't see it either. I've been having a few problems the last few days when editing or replying to posts. It still works but does some strange things sometimes.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I always enjoy hearing a popular, recognizable solo that isn't note for note or done EXACTLY the same way. Sometimes all it takes is a slide instead of a bend here or there to freshen things up without altering the skeleton of the material. Nice job.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Not sure why some can see it and some cannot.. thanks for the kind words.... i could never play it note for note like Don and Joe did, those guys are amazing players..........This would be in my top 5 solos that i love...I also really like the solo in Highway Star.. but never got serious about learning it..

This took me a very long time to learn...i just practice small parts of it at a time and then when i got it memorized and put it all together, the hardest solo i have did and i am really not a solo guy..not like some i see..it does not come that natural to me..

I started thinking about learning this solo for many years and i really felt intimidated by it, and just thought it was to above me...so many years later as i got better at solo playing and decided to give it a go.......Thanks for listening...


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

For you guy not able to play it, there is about 10 seconds of silence before it starts....if its not playing at all i am not sure what it could be..


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Agreed...EPIC solo. One of my all time faves. I never learned it, I don't really learn solos. 

The meat of it never really intimidated me, I mean, I doubt I could get it perfect and pull off all the subtle stuff, but it's not particularly fast and speed picking and harmonics and jumping around all over the fret board (my weakest skills...speed is always the make or break factor for me). It's pretty, not rushed, milked here and there, has bits that are basically a substitute for a chord, the phrasing is excellent...and I'm a triplet guy sooo...

It's a great example of how less can be SO much more.

That being said I have a zillion solos that DO intimidate me...Sultans of Swing immediately comes to mind. It seems that everything that makes it special is stuff I suck at. Sure there are a lot of triplets but ..so fast...and clean.

EDIT

You know...I just listened to this clip again after writing the previous. It was really good. Really Good. Even the guitar tone, delay/reverb etc. was excellent. You must have spent almost as much time dialing in that sound AS you were learning the solo. Killer.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

JBFairthorne said:


> Agreed...EPIC solo. One of my all time faves. I never learned it, I don't really learn solos.
> 
> The meat of it never really intimidated me, I mean, I doubt I could get it perfect and pull off all the subtle stuff, but it's not particularly fast and speed picking and harmonics and jumping around all over the fret board (my weakest skills...speed is always the make or break factor for me). It's pretty, not rushed, milked here and there, has bits that are basically a substitute for a chord, the phrasing is excellent...and I'm a triplet guy sooo...
> 
> ...


It did take awhile to get the tone i wanted and i remember playing it with a few different guitars and when i picked up my LP, and played the first few notes ,it was the guitar to use, the sustain was better, but most of all the string bending was so much easier on the Les Paul, and there is quite a bit of it in this solo.Thanks, glad you enjoyed listening to it..


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

As someone who had to learn i fir a covers gig...i know how technical th solo is...so good job!

We ended up playing it in Am...the solo always sounded 'wrong' to me when played in that key...the last time we played it, i got lost for a second, b/c it sounded 'wrong' and then couldn't work my way back into it, as i 'knew' how it was supposed to sound (a la recorded version) and just couldnt wrap my head around it...


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

That was an ass kicking cover of this iconic solo! That was absolutely incredible. OMG I loved how you put your own spin on things! It was beautiful in a word! That song goes right to the pit of my soul!


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Lola said:


> That was an ass kicking cover of this iconic solo! That was absolutely incredible. OMG I loved how you put your own spin on things! It was beautiful in a word! That song goes right to the pit of my soul!


Thankyou, i just did a remake of it today, i think i am getting closer, will post it here ..


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I thought i would try this again and try and get closer...i know i am not there yet, but the big change i made is at the end, i did Dons solo and Joe solo and mixed them, they are a bit different, and it shows when you blend the two together... hope you like...


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I can hear the subtle differences between your 1st version and 2nd!

This was just so incredible! WOW! That blew me right away!

Excellent!

Thx for sharing!


----------

